# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΗ ΖΕΥΞΗ 2 ΜΟΝΟΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΩΝ ΜΕ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΟ ΜΙΑ ΣΚΕΠΗ

## pd1975

Καλημέρα σας,αφου ειδα και αποειδα με τον οτε και στο ενδεχομενο να μου φερει γραμμη στην οικία μου(θελουν 10 κολώνες παρολο που ειναι 200m απόσταση ) στράφηκα σε αλλες λύσεις ολα αυτά τα χρόνια που ήταν ημίμετρα όμως χωρίς σταθερότητα.Εδώ και λίγες μέρες ανακάλυψα τυχαία τους παρόχους που δίνουν ασυρματο wifi με πολυ καλές ταχύτητες,στην περιοχή μου ενας που απάντησε σχεδόν άμεσα μου υπόσχεται σταθερά 20downloading 5 uploading αλλα το τελος ενεργοποίησης + μηνιαία εισφόρα με απότρεψε,περιμένω μια ακομα απαντηση αλλα με μικρότερες ταχύτητες απο καποιον αλλο κ χαμηλοτερο μηνιαιο κοστος.Κάθησα και σκέφτηκα γιατί αυτο δεν το κάνω μόνος μου ?δλδ απο την στιγμή που υπάρχει καποιο φιλικό σπίτι που μπορεί να μου παράσχει wifi γιατι να μην βαλω μια κεραια εκει κ αντιστοιχα μια κ σε μένα στα 5 ghz και να λυθεί το πρόβλημα μου?το θέμα μου ειναιτο εξής ειδα μέσω google earth οτι δεν εχουμε κανενα εμπόδιο για καλη μου τυχη πλην μιας μονοκατοικίας διπλα στην οικια εκπομπης ας πουμε (αυτο ειναι αμφιδρομο ουτως η αλλως) για την ακρίβεια η στεγη η οποία ειναι στο ίδιο υψος,δευτερο θέμα ειναι οτι δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή του ενος σπιτιου με το αλλο λογω απόστασης περιπου 2χλμ η κατι λιγοτερο 1,5-2χλμ.Να σημειώσω οτι ο ενας πάροχος για να μου δωσει αυτο που έιπα πιο πάνω θα χρησιμοποιούσε σε μενα την PBE-5AC-500.Χωρίς να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή κ σε μεγαλύτερη αποσταση περιπου 5-10 χιλιομετρων.ερωτηση α)αν χρησιμοποιησω 2 τετοιες κεραίες λογικα δεν θα έχω θεμα?Θα ειναι σημαντική η απωλεια που μπορει να μην έχω καθόλου λινκ?β)αν χρησιμοποιησω την tplink cpe610 ?κατι υποδιαιστερο αλλά πιο οικονομικό θα έχω καλά αποτελέσματα?γ)έχετε να προτείνετε κάποια άλλη κεραία?δ)οτι τελικά χρησιμοποιηθεί πως θα μπορεσω να βρω την βέλτιστη κατευθυνση των 2 κεραιων ωστε να κοιτάει η μια την άλλη?σημειωτεον οτι ειμαι άσχετος αλλα θα τα καταφέρω με την βοήθεια σας αν γίνεται.ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων(απο σύνδεση cosmote θα πέρνω).Να σημειώσω επίσης οτι σε λίγους μήνες θα ερθουν σε οικία που θα ειναι στα 600-700 m απόσταση κ εκει θα ειναι πιο απλά τ απράγματα

----------


## sdikr

Χωρίς οπτική επαφή;  δεν γίνεται,  θέλει να υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή ανάμεσα στις δυο κεραίες χωρίς εμπόδια.
Δεν μπορεί να μην δεν είχε οπτική επαφή ο πάροχος που σου είπε για την κεραία,  μπορεί να είχε αναμεταδότη κάπου άλλου.

----------


## pd1975

Στο πανόραμα εχει την βάση εδω διπλα δεν εχει κατι για αυτο ζητησε ακριβεις συντεταγμενες να δει εαν ειναι εφικτό και σιγουρα δεν εχει οπτική επαφή

- - - Updated - - -

Χρησιμοποιώντας το google earth και τραβώντας ακριβως ευθεία γραμμη απο τα σημεια που θα τοποθετηθουν οι κεραιες η αποσταση ακριβως ειναι 1434,33 m και το κυριότερο για καλη μου τύχη δεν εχω κανενα εμπόδιο,μαλιστα εχω μαρκαρει με βαση αυτη την ευθεία κ την κάτοψη ακριβως τα σήμεια στοχευσης κ στις 2 οικίες οποτε πιστευω πάντα θεωρητικά οτι θα έχω το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα,περιμένω προτασεις για κεραίες

----------


## sdikr

> Στο πανόραμα εχει την βάση εδω διπλα δεν εχει κατι για αυτο ζητησε ακριβεις συντεταγμενες να δει εαν ειναι εφικτό και σιγουρα δεν εχει οπτική επαφή
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώντας το google earth και τραβώντας ακριβως ευθεία γραμμη απο τα σημεια που θα τοποθετηθουν οι κεραιες η αποσταση ακριβως ειναι 1434,33 m και το κυριότερο για καλη μου τύχη δεν εχω κανενα εμπόδιο,μαλιστα εχω μαρκαρει με βαση αυτη την ευθεία κ την κάτοψη ακριβως τα σήμεια στοχευσης κ στις 2 οικίες οποτε πιστευω πάντα θεωρητικά οτι θα έχω το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα,περιμένω προτασεις για κεραίες


Το πανόραμα είναι ψηλά, δύσκολα να μην έχει οπτική επαφή. 

Φαντάσου πως   έχεις μια  δέσμη  διαμέτρου μερικών εκατοστών   που πρέπει να φτάνει ευθεία απο το ένα σημείο στο άλλο χωρίς κάποιο εμπόδιο.

----------


## pd1975

Πιο ψηλά ειναι όμως ο χορτιάτης ,αλλα αυτο τι σημασία έχει?εχω συγκεκρίμενο θέμα κ ζητάω άποψη πλεον το εχω συγκεκριμενοποιήσει

----------


## sdikr

ρίξε αν θέλεις μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## pd1975

ευχαριστω φίλε μου θα το κοιτάξω ,αν εχω απορια θα σε <ενοχλήσω>

- - - Updated - - -

Μια ερώτηση αφου ας πουμε το πρωτο litebeam το οποιο θα δίνει το ιντερνετ και θα ρυθμιστεί ως access point θα συνδεθεί με το ρούτερ του οτε μεσω lan θύρας?δλδ lan απο το ρουτερ του οτε κ φυσικα lan στο litebeam?είτε ειναι adsl ειτε vdsl?

----------


## ursus445

Ναι από το Access Point θα πάει σε τροφοδοσία και αμέσως μετά στο ρουτερ σε οποία θύρα θες.

----------


## pd1975

Ερωτηση:την ίδια ζευξη μπορω να την πετύχω κ με κεραιες στα 2,4ghz?αλλα θα εχω πολύ θόρυβο κ κακή ποιότητα ζεύξης?εχω ubiquiti loco m2 και tp -link 7210n με εξωτερικη κεραια TL-ANT2424B | 2.4GHz 24dBi Grid Parabolic Antenna,αν το μ2 ειναι ας πουμε αυτο που θα δίνει κ το αλλο αυτο που λαμβάνει?τι θα προτιμουσατε εσεις στην θέση μου για το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα?την λύση των 5 ghz η των 2,4ghz?

----------


## sdikr

Ανάλογα με το αν  υπάρχουν πολλά ασύρματα στην περιοχή σου,  σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει πολύς θόρυβος επιλέγουμε  5Ghz,    τα 5Ghz ακόμα μπορούν αν δώσουνε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες αλλά είναι πιο ευαίσθητα σε εμπόδια κλπ.
Τα 2.4 ακόμα μπορούν να πιάσουνε και μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις απο τα 5, αλλά μιλάμε για αρκετά πάνω απο το 1 χιλιόμετρο που θέλεις εσυ.

Απο την στιγμή που έχεις τον εξοπλισμό όμως γιατί δεν κάνεις μια δοκιμή;

----------


## pd1975

Ευχαριστώ sdikr αυτο θα κανω αρχικά κ θα προσπαθήσω να βρω καναλι -συχνότητα με τον λιγότερο θόρυβο μεσω airview λογικά για καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα,εμπόδια όπως έχω δει στο google earth δεν υπάρχουν (έτσι μετρήθηκε και η απόσταση 1434m )οπότε θα γίνει η δοκιμή σε λίγες μέρες,αργότερα σε λιγους μήνες η απόσταση θα γίνει 1000m κ με οπτική επαφή δλδ με το μάτι.Επίσης μια ακόμη ερώτηση ανεξάρτητη του τροπου που θα επιλεχθεί δλδ σε μια θύρα λαν του speedport που θα συνδεθεί το loco m2 κ θα γίνει access point και αντίστοιχα θα περνω το σήμα απο εκεί στο δικό μου σπίτι θα έχει σηματικές μειώσεις στην ταχύτητα του υπάρχοντος δικτύου?γιατ'ι εγω θα το πέρνω ενσύρματα κ μετα ασύρματα ενω στο σπιτι που θα έχει το ρουτερ με την σύνδεση όλες οι συσκευές ασύρματα.Αν θ α πέσει η ταχύτητα -ποιότητα συνδεσης τους (κινητά-λαπτοπ) μια αναβάθμιση απο adsl σε vdsl θα βοηθούσε?

----------


## sdikr

Αν ρωτάς για το αν απλα η σύνδεση της κεραίας θα επηρεάσει   το router που θα δίνει την σύνδεση η απάντηση είναι οχι.
Φυσικά όταν θα κατεβάζει κάτι κάποιος,  τότε θα μοιράζεται η ταχύτητα σε αυτούς που κατεβάζουν, θα είναι σα να ήσουν εκεί συνδεμένος τοπικά.

Σίγουρα θα βοηθούσε η αναβάθμιση απο adsl σε vdsl

----------


## pd1975

Η χρήση περιορίζεται σε άνοιγμα ιστοσελίδων ,youtube,live streaming αγωνων αλλα κυρίως το πρώτο όχι κατι αλλο πιο βαρύ κ όχι πάντα ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## Άρης13

Δες μηπως βρεις καποιο σημειο, εστω εαν σηκωσεις ιστο ωστε να εχεις οπτικη επαφη. Δεν θα εχεις *σωστό* αποτελεσμα χωρις οπτικη επαφη! (είτε στα 2.4 είτε στα 5)

----------


## pd1975

Οπτική επαφή έχω το ειπα εξαρχής,εσυ όμως μπορείς να δεις στο 1,5 χλμ με το ματι?

----------


## griniaris

> Οπτική επαφή έχω το ειπα εξαρχής,εσυ όμως μπορείς να δεις στο 1,5 χλμ με το ματι?


Ολοι εχουμε καταλαβει οτι υπαρχει μια σκεπη που ειναι ενδιαμεσα.  

Το αν βλεπεις με το ματι δεν μας απασχολει.  Η οπτικη επαφη (line of sight ή αλλιως LOF )  σημαινει αν ειναι ανοιχτος "ο δρομος" για το σημα. 

αν απο την μια πλευρα βλεπεις απεναντι που περιπου ειναι η αλλη πλευρα , το ιδιο και απο απεναντι τοτε εχεις οπτικη επαφη. 

Αν ειτε απο την μια ειτε απο την αλλη σου κοβει την θεα πχ ενα δεντρο ή ενα σπιτι ή κατι αλλο.....  τοτε ΔΕΝ εχεις οπτικη επαφη.

Υ.Γ.  Εχω ενα λινκ 11.5 χλμ. Αν εβλεπα με το ματι ως εκει κατι δεν θα πηγαινε καλα με μενα. :P

----------


## sweet dreams

> Οπτική επαφή έχω το ειπα εξαρχής,εσυ όμως μπορείς να δεις στο 1,5 χλμ με το ματι?


Δεν αρκεί απλά η οπτική επαφή, το σήμα δεν είναι ακτίνα Laser, θα πρέπει να υπολογιστεί και η Ζώνη Fresnel.

----------


## pd1975

Καλημέρα,sweet dreams ειμαι στην γ περίπτωση οπου στα 2 μετρα χαμηλότερα η νοητη ευθεία περνάει πανω απο μια σκεπή σε 1434μ αποσταση του ενος σημείου απο το αλλο.Σύμφωνα μ αυτήν την ζώνη λογικά θα υπάρχει μια μικρή απώλεια βεβαια δεν έχω υπολογίσει το υψος των 2 ιστών που θα τοποθετηθούν οι 2 κεραιες ειτε 2,4 ειτε 5 ghz.Οπότε θα προκύψει κ απο εκεί κέρδος αρα δεν θα εχω σχεδόν καθόλου απώλειες, το θέμα ειναι 2,4 με 5 θα έχει σημαντική διαφορά?φυσικά λόγω θορύβου θεωρώ καλυτερη την μπάντα των 5 ,επίσης σε λίγες μέρες θα γίνει κ δοκιμή με των 2,4 που περίεγραψα σε προηγούμενο ποστ.

----------


## pd1975

Καλημέρα στο φορουμ σημερα θα αγοραστούν 2 litebeam lbe-5ac-gen2 δεν ξερω ποτε θα τισ εγκαταστησω αλλα πιστεω συντομα εχει κανεις εμπειρια απο αυτες τις κεραιες ?πιστευω ειναι πολυ αξιοπιστες οσο το εψαξα,με προβληματιζει ο σφιγκτήρας ως στερεωση αλλα κατι θα γίνει ..αν ανοιγει εντελως

----------


## griniaris

> Καλημέρα στο φορουμ σημερα θα αγοραστούν 2 litebeam lbe-5ac-gen2 δεν ξερω ποτε θα τισ εγκαταστησω αλλα πιστεω συντομα εχει κανεις εμπειρια απο αυτες τις κεραιες ?πιστευω ειναι πολυ αξιοπιστες οσο το εψαξα,με προβληματιζει ο σφιγκτήρας ως στερεωση αλλα κατι θα γίνει ..αν ανοιγει εντελως


Ναι . Ανοιγει τελειως οποτε δεν θα σου δημιουργησει προβλημα. 

Πολυ καλη επιλογη. και πανευκολη η εγκατασταση. 

Το μονο που θελει προσοχη ειναι καποιες λεπτομερειες που παιζουν ρολο. 

Το καλωδιο δικτυου να ΜΗΝ ειναι εκτεθειμενο σε βροχες και ηλιο...  αλλιως περνα το μεσα απο σπιραλ ή παρε εξωτερικου χωρου utp. 

Και 2ον ... οταν τα παραλαβεις....  ανοιγεις το ενα. κατεβαζεις στο ελαχιστο την ισχυ. το κλεινεις και ανοιγεις το αλλο. κατεβαζεις την ισχυ στο ελαχιστο.
Αφου τελειωσεις με τις ρυθμισεις και κανουν το bridge μεταξυ τους...  κανεις το αντιστροφο και ανεβαζεις την ισχυ ενα ενα καθε φορα. Γινεται ευκολα ζημια απο υπερβολικο σημα.

Υ.Γ.Π
λεον υπαρχει και εφαρμογη που κανεις  connect το κινητο με την καθε κεραια για ρυθμισεις.  
Απλα εμπειρικα παντα τα ρυθμιζω απο πριν οποτε ξερω οτι παιζει σωστα και απλα παω και κανω την εγκατασταση και την στοχευση και παιζουν κατευθειαν.

----------


## pd1975

Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ GRINIARIS δεν ήξερα αυτο που μου λες το κολπο θα τα ρυθμισω διπλα διπλα κ μετα θα τα εγκαταστησω, καλωδιο εννοειται εξωτερικου χωρου της ubiquiti με προστασια,στο δικο μου ειναι ηδη περασμενο απο μπουατ στο αλλο επειδη το ενοικιαζουν θα παει εξωτερικα,οταν θα πανε στο δικο τους θα ειναι απο μπουατ κ αυτο,για την εφαρμογή το γνωρίζω

----------


## griniaris

> Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ GRINIARIS δεν ήξερα αυτο που μου λες το κολπο θα τα ρυθμισω διπλα διπλα κ μετα θα τα εγκαταστησω, καλωδιο εννοειται εξωτερικου χωρου της ubiquiti με προστασια,στο δικο μου ειναι ηδη περασμενο απο μπουατ στο αλλο επειδη το ενοικιαζουν θα παει εξωτερικα,οταν θα πανε στο δικο τους θα ειναι απο μπουατ κ αυτο,για την εφαρμογή το γνωρίζω


 :One thumb up:   Αν κολλησεις καπου εδω ειμαστε παλι. 

Τι εννοεις οταν λες μπουατ ?

----------


## pd1975

Οτι το έχω πάει απο μπουατ σε μπουατ εως την σκεπη ωστε να μην ειναι εκτεθειμενο το καλωδιο δικτυου

----------


## Άρης13

Εαν εχεις οπτικη επαφη μπορεις να προχωρησεις στο link στα 5Ghz για λιγοτερες παρεμβολες.

----------

